# Suggest PR route for immigration!!



## sm9 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi Community members,

This is my first post / query though I have been a silent reader for quite a long time now. This community is great thing for people like me who wish to immigrate to Canada. And I really like the inputs provided / experience shared by you all. I got to know a lot about the immigration process, settling period, house hunting, job hunting etc.
Now coming to my query I belong to India. Me, my husband along with our 3 yrs kid are trying for PR.

I am a Human Resources professional (managerial level) with over 6 yrs relevant industry experience. I am working with a IT Company and have done full time MBA – HR. My husband is a Marketing (Marcom, Branding, Advertising) professional at Managerial level with a leading telecom company. He has got more than 6 yrs industry experience and has done MBA-Marketing. Our kid is in a playway right now.

As you all are aware that FSW route is closed till Jan’13, our consultant told us to apply through quebec route as HR is a listed profession there. The only thing required is learning French and appear for DELF exam along with ILETS. I am not very sure about this route as we want to move in a cosmopolitan culture wherein our kid would not have to listen racist remarks or face even the slightest of racism.
The alternate route our consultant is telling in PNP. They will assist my husband in a job search there and once he gets an offer and joins the company we can apply for PR then.
Or should we wait for FSW route to open again.

Please suggest as we feel that this is the right time to make a move so that our kid can start schooling in Canada from the very beginning.


----------



## canadabliss (Jul 29, 2012)

There will be lots of changes to federal program and we would know in fact not earlier than December 2012. I would recommend moving forward with PNP. The reason is that the PNP program is here most likely to stay and it’s available. You will be ahead moving forward and not waiting until both options would change, so you can't apply.

Another PNP stream is - International Student/Graduate Stream: 2years of public post-secondary institutions in Canada, you will get open work permit and if you would have a job offer you could also apply. Your family will have an option to work or study at the same time, so your husband will be eligible under either CEC or PNP to also apply (in case post grad programm changes).


----------

